# Lights used in World Trade Center memorial



## Hallorann (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm sure that most of us here remember the WTC Tribute in Light memorial where 88 lights were combined to produce two VERY bright beams that were pointed skyward from where the twin towers once stood.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tribute_in_light

Does anyone have any idea what kind of lights these were?


----------



## riffraff (Apr 29, 2007)

They were searchlights. Are you asking what kind/brand? No idea about that. 

There were something like 44 searchlights per "tower." Here's an up-close pic:

http://www.yellowecho.com/new_york/tribute_in_light_2006_10.htm


----------



## MikeF (Apr 29, 2007)

My recollection is that they were HMI/HID, and if memory serves, 7K each, so 616,000 watts.

http://360vr.com/light/

Here's more info from IEEE. 88 "Space Cannon" searchlights with 7K xenon bulbs. 
http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/sep06/comments/1509

Space Cannon Searchlights:
http://www.imageengineering.com/Library/Pages/wwd_spacecannons.htm

Ain't google wunderful?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 29, 2007)

There were a whole series of CPF threads about these lights, with mulitple photos, links, detailed description of the lights, close ups of the models, how they were constructed....basically an exhaustive coverage. Do a search for those topics, but they were likely in the spotlights section.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 30, 2007)

Different housings, but 7K Xenons same as these:

7K Xenon Searchlight Flyer


----------



## rickyjcarlson (Sep 10, 2011)

The lights were spotlights but they were housed in unique metal 'boxes' on hydraulic jacks so they could be raised and lowered for use and storage. They were designed and built by a very talented welder in his garage in Las Vegas, Nevada.


----------

